# être en prise sur



## totor

Amigos,

*Être en prise*, metafóricamente, ¿significa estar en contacto?

*…si le virtuel pour lui-même n'est pas donné, en revanche le donné pur, sur le plan d'immanence de l'expérience réelle, est en prise sur lui, l'implique intimement.*

Y disculpen los ejemplos que les doy. Cuando me den una novelita rosa la vamos a pasar bomba  .


----------



## mickaël

Oui, super exemple. 
Ça veut bien dire en contact. En contact étroit et actif.
Saludos


----------



## totor

Merci bien, Mickaël, et n'oublies pas ce que j'ai dit. On va fêter!


----------



## Leon_Izquierdo

Pues, amigos... ¡yo tengo un ejemplo muy similar! Creo que sería exactamente el caso opuesto de la frase de Totor. Es:

"Ici, une nouvelle espèce de l'absence: celle qui n'opère dans aucune représentation, et sur quoi le concept, manque du manque, est *sans prise*".

Si no me equivoco, "est sans prise" sería totalmente lo opuesto de "est en prise". Sería, entonces, la idea de que "no hace contacto", ¿verdad? Algo así como: "con la que el concepto, falta de la falta, no hace contacto". O también: "respecto de la cual el concepto, falta de la falta, carece de asidero".

¿Estoy en lo cierto, o al menos cerca?


----------



## Leon_Izquierdo

O incluso mejor: en vez de "no hace contacto", "no se vincula". Creo que esta última opción es más atractiva.


----------



## totor

A mí me gusta ésta:



Leon_Izquierdo said:


> carece de asidero


----------



## Leon_Izquierdo

Y... "asidero" se halla más próximo al original... El tema es: hay una cierta diferencia entre "hacer contacto" y "tener asidero"... No sé, es cuestión de matices...


----------



## totor

En mi opinión, no son matices importantes, pero tal vez lo sean, según el contexto.


----------



## Gévy

Hola:

El sentido de être sans prise sería: no tiene dónde agarrar(se) (= resbala), se queda sin producir efecto, no adhiere. 

Bisous,

Gévy


----------



## Leon_Izquierdo

Bien, bien... O sea que "carecer de asidero" podría funcionar... Aunque "no tiene de donde agarrar(se)" me gusta, eh...

Mil gracias!


----------



## Aguilablanca

Otra interpretacion si me lo permiten: siguiendo el contexto del discurso creo que nos deberiamos olvidar del significado que representa una accion fisica, como "no tener donde agarrarse" o "carecer de asidero". En mi modesta opinion la funcion figurativa del de la expresion deber ser superada por un significado mas organico, que responda a la necesidad expresiva de toda la frase. En ese sentido "tener vinculo" se acerca mas al desarrollo conceptual de la idea expresada: "respecto de la cual, el concepto...carece de vinculo"
Saludos


----------



## pipasdegirasol

Hola,

Propongo: *no se sostiene* aunque sin garantías.


----------



## totor

Aguilablanca said:


> Otra interpretacion si me lo permiten: siguiendo el contexto del discurso creo que nos deberiamos olvidar del significado que representa una accion fisica, como "no tener donde agarrarse" o "carecer de asidero". En mi modesta opinion la funcion figurativa del de la expresion deber ser superada por un significado mas organico, que responda a la necesidad expresiva de toda la frase. En ese sentido "tener vinculo" se acerca mas al desarrollo conceptual de la idea expresada: "respecto de la cual, el concepto...carece de vinculo"
> Saludos




A mí me suena como que el *vínculo* tiene un significado más relacional, no tan físico como *prise*. Diferente sería si la frase de Leon fuera *sans lien*.

Y bienvenido al foro, Aguilablanca.


----------



## Leon_Izquierdo

Y es más... En el texto aparece muchas veces la noción de "prise" en el sentido de "toma" -como "toma de poder", etc. Si pudiera traducirse como "sin toma", sería perfecto. Pero suena horrible. A lo sumo se la puede poner entre paréntesis para que el lector aprecie que se trate de la misma palabra...


----------



## lagalleguita

NUEVA PREGUNTA​
Hola a todos. Tengo una duda sobre como traducir la expresión "en prise sur" en la siguiente frase:

"Et les manuels *très en prise sur l’actualité*, témoignent de l’arrivée du tableau dans de nombreuses pages, « banalisant » en quelque sorte sa présence".  


El texto habla de los libros de texto o manuales escolares franceses. Normalmente esta expresión significa tener ascendencia o influencia sobre algo, ¡pero no me cuadra en este contexto! Gracias por vuestra ayuda...


----------



## Vergari

Hola la lagalleguita:

Te voy a intentar ayudar a ver si así no te desesperas y voy animando a otros.

Se refiere a que: los manuales [de texto] [que aprecian la actualidad] que más siguen la tendencia actual, dan testimonio de la llegada de cuadros [esquemas, recuadros] en muchos páginas, "banalizando" de alguna manera su presencia"

Explicación iconográfica: que haya demasiados cuadros, les hace perder la importancia que quiere recalcar este tipo de presentación de la información.

Bueno, a ver qué dicen los otros.
Ciao


----------



## lagalleguita

Gracias, Vergari!

He optado por traducir la frase así:     Y los manuales más actuales documentan la llegada del cuadro en un buen número de páginas, “banalizando”, de alguna manera, su presencia.


----------



## Tina.Irun

> Et les manuels *très en prise sur l’actualité*, témoignent de l’arrivée du tableau dans de nombreuses pages, « banalisant » en quelque sorte sa présence".


Y los manuales, muy en contacto con la actualidad, atestiguan/confirman la llegada del cuadro en un buen número de páginas, “banalizando”, de alguna manera, su presencia. 

Hola:
Aqui "très en prise sur l'actualité" significa "muy en contacto con la actualidad".

Ver también este hilo "être en prise": http://209.85.229.132/search?q=cache:ZJWTfs2DygsJ:forum.wordreference.com/showthread.php%3Ft%3D352294+%22en+prise%22&hl=es&ct=clnk&cd=2&gl=es&lr=lang_es|lang_fr


----------



## lagalleguita

Muchas gracias Tina. Siempre tengo problemas para usar en castellano la palabra "testimoniar" porque me recuerda demasiado a los testimonios humanos, personales y me parece que tiene mucho peso simbólico. Tampoco es que "Documentar" me convenza demasiado... pero atestiguar me parece muy bien!
En cuanto a *en prise sur l'actualité*, no sé... porque se trata de manuales escolares y no todos los ejemplos estudiados están en contacto con la actualidad (algunos más antiguos, de los años ochenta, no lo están, por ejemplo). El texto se refiere a las últimas ediciones de manuales escolares. Por eso escogí la opción de "los manuales más actuales". Merci en tout cas!  

LG


----------



## LuzDeTusOjos

Hola! Tengo una duda parecida, por eso escribo aquí. "Se veut en prise" puede ser lo mismo que "être en prise"??

Esta es la frase que no sé cómo traducir:

Le prémier privilégie une pédagogie classique, le second se veut *en prise *directe avec la réalité du langage parlé.

Yo había pensado algo así: El primero favorece una pedagogía clásica, el segundo pretende *comprometerse/participar* directamente con la realidad del lenguaje oral.

¿Que pensais?


----------



## Gévy

Hola:



> − _Au fig._ _*(Être) en prise directe*._ En relation étroite et directe avec quelque chose. _
> CNRTL_


Bisous,

Gévy


----------



## LuzDeTusOjos

Entonces según eso _comprometerse _estaría bien, ¿no? no se me ocurre otra cosa que encaje.


----------



## chlapec

Hola,
Pues no exactamente. La traducción más cercana sería "pretende estar en contacto directo con el lenguaje hablado".


----------



## LuzDeTusOjos

D'accord. Merci beaucoup


----------



## jprr

Bonjour,
D'une façon générale "être en prise sur" contient toujours l'idée d'une transmission (quasi directe) du mouvement, d'un courant, d'informations ...
Derrière l'expression se cache plus ou moins l'idée de l'embrayage ou de la prise de courant.(participe del movimiento de / acoplado / conectado ...)


----------

